# Renewal again, any thoughts on what I have chosen before I sign up?



## Monbretia (23 Nov 2014)

3 adults, different plans, all Laya, have done a lot of research but am not a lot wiser, these are the scenarios, present plan and what I am thinking of switching to.  Must do this in next couple of days so if anyone sees a flaw in my thinking or has better advice I would appreciate it 

1. 83 yr old with medical card, needs semi private in private hosp, had Company Health+ no excess, 'renewal' (which it clearly isn't but that's another argument) arrives for Essential Connect, apparently Laya made the decision for me what I should go for based on what they assumed I was likely to pay.

Anyway it looks like they were kind of right, I don't want to pay the 1500 the no excess plan would be this year so will probably stick with the Essential Connect unless there is something with better cover/lower excess for same price?  Have to stick with Laya because of the full ortho package.

2. 50+ was on Company Care+, again this has gone up to 1645, too expensive so thinking of taking as best alternative the new plan coming out on 1st Dec Simply Health Plus at 1200 (again want full ortho so stuck with Laya). Would have liked no excess on day cases especially but looks like will have to go with excess to keep premium down.

3. 30yr old was on Total Health Choice, gone up to 1320, thinking of switching to Glo Health Net Most plan with 300 excess.  Baby on way so there is free child cover up to age 3 with Glo, going public for maternity so not important on the HI package as such but there is smaller excess on day cases which is important and a bit back on outpatients.  Seems quite reasonable at 760, offer to remove excess of 200 on outpatients for 174 extra but that doesn't seem worth it as if you claim you only save €26 overall and if you don't you have lost €174.

Thanks for any input, it's a minefield out there


----------



## snowyb (24 Nov 2014)

Monbretia,

1. Here are a few alternatives to 'Essential Connect';

A.  Control 150 Connect;  976pa
B.  Health Sense Complete; 1026pa (price from 1/12/2013)
C.  Advantage 125 Explore;  1037pa

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?282&371&370&453/

2.  Alternatives to new plan Simply Health Plus 1227pa;

A.  Control 150 Total; 1076pa
B.  Connectcare 100; 1186pa

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?457&482

3. Your choice of Glo Health for 30yr and free child cover would be best choice in the circumstances.

Just to highlight another plan Total Health Select, reducing to 1523pa from 1 Dec 2014,
as an option with no excess.
This plan has extra outpatient cover and private rooms etc ( which would have a waiting time for pre-existing conditions). 
 I appreciate your trying to reduce costs, though it may help others considering similar plans.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?322

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## Monbretia (24 Nov 2014)

Thank you so much for the alternatives, I have opted for two of your suggestions


----------

